# Look what I got for $5!!!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So was out garage saling at a city wide garage sale on Friday. Most sales started Wed and were having 50% off all their stuff. this keeper was originally $10 but I got it for $5 with all the decor and rocks! I originally thought it was a 3 gallon, but upon comparing it to my 5g I am thinking it is 5g! I haven't decided who will be getting this tank yet. It is between Aki, Arashi and Kinzoku. Not sure if I will be using the decor it came with or starting over. I will keep everything just not sure it will stay in this tank. Anyways I think I got a pretty good deal and cannot wait to stock it. But I promised my mom I wouldn't do it until we moved. 
I would like to make this a NPT (trying to make most of my tanks this way) but I am not sure how to give it good light any suggestions?


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweet deal!! I always search my local flea market for tanks and fish supplies, hopefully tomorrow I can grab a good dea.l I saw some halfmoons at Petsmart today that really need to come home with me they are gorgeous. Enjoy the new tank


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome! I wish I could find deals like that around here.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks sweet!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL 
i love garage sale-ing for that exact reason, i got my 10 gallon with a hood ,light , filter , and gravel, all for 15 $
you may look on Ebay for a hood of the measurements on your critter keeper... i have kritter keeper like it, except mines 2.5 gallons, and I've always wanted a hood for it.... with a nice light, you might check and see if your 5 gallon hood fits on it, if so,look for another on Amazon or Ebay or Craigslist.... or a flea market lol.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have found some good deals on tanks before, but I have been looking for a 5g so I am super excited to have found one. And my 5g is longer that this, this one is taller and about an inch shorter length wise. I may see if I can find a 10g hood and use that if I can't find anything else. I wonder if putting it in front of a window would help?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

What a great deal!!! My mom makes lots of money by selling stuff at fleamarkets, and today she got ME something at the place she was selling....3 pretty plastic plants for Omelette! I'm so happy......The woman who was selling just gave them to her, she didn't want them.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

nice! I went to a church sale and got a large cave for 75 cents. Its super nice. The place I got this had a few other tanks a couple 1gs and a 10g. The girl who owned them was also a betta person. The 10g had a heater and I was so tempted to offer like a buck or two just for the heater, and few more dollars for all the ornaments in the tanks lol but I controlled myself knowing I had themes in mind for my next tanks lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you never know! some of that stuff could have come in dandy for a theme lol.
my tanks have themes.... sometimes... lol.
and WOW i wish i could find deals like you guys!
i go to college in 2 years thoguh and i have NO clue what im going to do with my bettas!!! i guess ill divide my 20 gal into 5 sections? idk
but thats why stopped buying stuff lol.


----------



## Cargo (May 25, 2012)

If you can measure it, you can input the measurements at www.aqadvisor.com and it will tell you its volume in gallons.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I am just going to measure it the old fashioned way lol
Yeah I am staying home while in college so I don't need to worry about that. Though I am going to start pitching in for the electric bill cause my moms getting mad at all the tanks..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

my mom is going out of state when i graduate high school.... so. i don't have that option lol.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

ah lol thats a bummer. I am going to school about 40 minutes away. Did you graduate this year?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

nooooooooo. i graduate in two years.... im only 16.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

oh ok haha I just graduated.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

college. fun.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

college looks intimidating lol I have been homeschooled most of my life


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

NPT as in dirt or are you just planting it? There is a difference...

That is one huge keeper! I should look at garage sales for tanks because I want to grow plants outside.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes I know. I want a NPT as in dirt if I can get the right lighting for it. I LOVE my other 5g NPT and want to do the same to this if I can.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

maybe you could some how make a lid lol,, and yeah, my best friend is home 
schooled, and i can't convince to even go to a technology school with me... lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sure I will figure something out, it may not end up being NPT but I will at least put some low light plants in it. maybe put it in front of a window or something? Though may get to much algae...
I am going to a community college and am freaking out! The place is fairly decent size and there are lots of people lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what college? my mom is also going to a decent sized community college, she says she loves it lol.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You can put a peice of plexiglass or glass over the top to use in place of a hood, and a desk lamp works great to give them lighting, especially the ones that have the bendable neck so you can arrange it how you like.  
Sweet deal about your tank and all the accessories!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love college (well, university) for the amazing people you meet!! Don't be shy and try to join a club or something which relates to your interests. Joining the history society was the best choice I ever made at my school!! Also, I guess this new gorgeous kk will be for that nice fish you won?!?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

is college harder than high school?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh god yes. It depends on what you go in for but teachers no longer baby you and chase after you for homework and all that foolishness. Instructors in college-uni expect adult behaviour. And if you're late or don't do assignments, well that's your loss. They're getting paid to be there to teach, its up to the students to do the work. It's not scary, it's an adjustment. Like, for instance, I'm doing a history degree and I am now conditioned to write 20-30 page papers with my own research etc. I don't bat an eye at regular essays now which are like 3-4 pages. 
I see a lot of people coming to uni fresh from high school thinking its a big party but its not. Take it seriously and you will succeed  
---Woah, we hijacked the thread--- SORRY 123!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, yeah we did, sorry Poof


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I like that plexi glass idea. Maybe a lamp will penetrate through the top enough. And if I am in the room the lid can be off, just not at night or while I am gone. Thats when she gets into the most trouble.

@laki I was just thinking how it worked perfectly that I got this tank just before I somehow won lol! And because of this guys looks everything except maybe the tree thing in the back is going. And no worries about the hijacking thing lol thats one of the reasons I am nervous being homeschooled I got away with very little schoolwork, so now going into college I know there wll be tons of homework, I haven't had homework since 3rd grade.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as you keep focus you'll be fine!! (I can't believe I'll be entering my 4th year in Sept o.o Time just slips by so fast!!) 

I hover a desk lamp over my kk, the light is broken by the plastic kk top but it goes through fine at the little 'door' panel! The way the light goes through it reminds me of a pond (bc my water is usually tanned anyway from ial) I love the natural look! Now to get back into live plants. . .

I'm super excited about your import fish! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you won a fish?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

a123 won the betta raffle


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Poof, I noticed you were looking for some lighting for your new Kritter keeper, I came acrosss this ..It may help..
*Aquarium Fish Tank WHITE 6500K Lighting LED Strip 100 Lumens/Ft Salt Water Reef*




















*These LED strips come with a peel off back with 3M adhesive so you can apply to any surface. You may want to silicone along edges for extra security. 

- Power supply included so you just stick to tank and plug it in.
- Strip can be cut at every 3 inches (on cut lines) to fit any aquarium.
**- If you need more than 16 Feet you can simply wire 2 strips together. 
- Strip is completely WaterProof
- LEDs put off about 5.5 lumens each and there is about 19 LEDs per Foot. 
*

On Ebay..for 9.95


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I know I am really excited! My first import!

Those lights are interesting. I did find out though that LEEs Kritter keeper makes a light that goes in the feeder hole. I will be looking into that. I am not sure what brand my kk is though. Anyone know/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i thought they were all the same brand lol...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

There are a few different brands. But I am going to assume Lee's.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There's Lees and Zoomed and the generic one I have called animal habitat or something lame. It doesn't really have a 'brand" but the acyrilyc is like orange, not totally white transparent.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

orange? yuck... D:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't know until I brought it home. I like it now because when all the plants and things are in there and tannins are released in IAL it looks really nice  It's not dark (my avatar is the kk, it's not noticeably orange unless it's empty)


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Do any of them have like a name or something on them? I checked the lid of mine and found no brand or anything. 
Your right the orange is not noticible. But why the heck would they tint is orange??


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh... how come the water turns nasty colors when there are natural plants in it?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No name on mine. I got a store brand generic one, maybe Zoomed and Lee's have the name on the bottom though? 
No idea about the plants fogging up the water! Could it be it's just a bacterial bloom or something as the water figures out the plants?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

> No idea about the plants fogging up the water! Could it be it's just a bacterial bloom or something as the water figures out the plants?


Maybe! I don't know though, maybe that's why pond water is so murky ...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no idea. My water always turns yellowish brown after a while from the live plants and dirt. Not sure why. But the fish seem to like it so I dont mine XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol i see.... idk why but i like my tanks to look crystal clear, but i don't have a gravel vacuum so if i move even one thing it stirs up everything the filter doesn't get and i get grosses me out.... 
i know i need a gravel vacuum...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hey Poof, I noticed you were looking for some lighting for your new Kritter keeper, I came acrosss this ..It may help..
> *Aquarium Fish Tank WHITE 6500K Lighting LED Strip 100 Lumens/Ft Salt Water Reef*
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh awesome, is 100lumens enough? :S


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^ those are awesome i may get some my self!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Find 123

I love the wooden looking log ornament in the middle of the tank picture it looks awesome. It's perfect you did get it since you won! It's fate ya know


----------



## coder14 (Feb 11, 2012)

Those are a great deal. You can replace the little door on the top with a lid light as well. I keep some CPO crayfish in a small one, I love it. They are cheaper than most tanks, light, stackable, awesome.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha yes it was perfect! I now have enough tanks so that if I wanted I could give every fish but 1 a 5g area. But I am not sure. I am planning a big betta shopping spree in July. I want to take my sister to a few pet stores in the area to pick up a few females, plus I will probably get myself a few XD so those 10gs will more then likely be split in 3 haha


----------

